# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Αυτοκίνητο & Μηχανή >  Αλλαγη διακοπτη μιζας !

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! μπορει να μου πει  καποιος με ποιο τροπο θα μπορεσω να ξεβιδωσω τις δυο βιδες http://postimg.org/image/49nq8up83/ που δενει ο διακοπτης ; Δοκιμασα με το τροχο να κανω εγκοπη στο κεφαλι της βιδας για να την ξεβιδωσω με μεγαλο ισο κατσαβιδι αλλα ματαια !!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Με ποντα καλεμι και σφυρι.
Και αν δεν λύσει.τρυπημα το κεφάλι μεχρι να διαλυσει..βγαλσιμο του διακοπτη κα ξεβιδωμα με σκυλα

----------


## christakosxo

ορε τους αλλαξα τα φωτα σου λεω χαχαχα!!  Με τρυπημα και καλεμι εγινε η δουλεια !  :Lol:

----------


## vasilimertzani

Ναι δεν βγαινουν αλλιως.ασφαλιστικο για αποφυγη παραβιασης

----------


## christakosxo

Ο αφαλος πως βγαινει ; Εχει σπασει η βαση μεσα τελικα !  Αυτος ειναι ολος ο διακοπτης -- >> http://postimg.org/image/bbnwwf37h/
http://postimg.org/image/3ppe71ke7/

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αυτο που δειχνεις ειναι ολος ο διακοπτης.που εχει σπασει εσενα;αυτο που ειναι στην κολωνα τραβα το να βγει.

----------

